# Q7 TDI Testimonials Needed



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi guys, 

A contact at Audi PR asked me to look for a few hand raisers regarding some TDI testimonials. Next week Audi will be launching the new TDI range (Q5, A6, A7, A8) to journalists and I suspect this has something to do with that timing. Drop me a note to george(at)fourtitdue.com and I'll forward your contact info to them so they can contact you with whatever questions it is they may have. 

Thanks in advance. 

-George


----------

